# Planning BMW e30 (3 series ) conversion



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

If you can find something as nice as that picture, you are ahead of the game.

Eric (1995 BMW 318i in progress)


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Nice and light as well, the earlier 3 series, will make a nice EV


----------

